# Importacion de bicicleta



## ivagoc (Jul 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Alguien tiene experiencia en la improtacion de bicicletas de montaña, de forma individual y no comercial (gran escala) y que dicha bicicleta te se entregada en tu domicilio por UPS o DHL?

Cuanto es el arancel y gastos de despacho aduanal?

Por sus comentarios muchas gracias.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ivagoc,

Hay algunas variables importantes que influyen en la importación de una bici en forma individual , costo de bici, peso , lugar de manufactura o procedencia, quien la vende ? tienda o particular, compañia transportadora , etc. etc., envíame por PM mas datos y con gusto te oriento.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

si es una bici muy cara te costea ir por ella y traértela. si la compras desde aquí y haces que te la manden vas a pagar tax de cajón; si tu vas a la tienda para usa y la pasas contigo, no pagas un centavo, cueste lo que cueste la bici. eso si aquí en mx son mucho mas caras. por eso mejor con la lana que vas a pagar de tax y envio y los corajes con la paqueria, mejor ve para alla te estas unos días, vas compras tu bici y compras victoria secret y te regresas con una bici nueva!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Muy buenos consejos rrl , el problema es que la bici que quiere ivagoc no la venden en USA y el necesita traerla de Europa...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

aahhh que chulada! bici que nomas la venden en europa... eso ya huele bien, ha de ser alguna muy fregona!  ivagoc: marca y modelo amigo!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pues un viaje a Europa no esta mal..... aunque me gustan mas las bicis canadienses


----------

